
Open Source Enterprise Server OS - doener
https://omniosce.org/
======
ofrzeta
It's the successor of OmniOS by OmniTI which is based on OpenSolaris [1]. Tobi
Oetiker (of RRDTool) and other have adopted the project. See the "About" page
which is unfortunately hidden in the Site menu:
[https://omniosce.org/about/about.html](https://omniosce.org/about/about.html)

------
sashk
This reminds me about SmartOS[1].

[1]: [https://www.joyent.com/smartos](https://www.joyent.com/smartos)

~~~
equalunique
The SmartOS and OmniOS folks work together from time to time. For example, I
believe Bhyve was first ported from FreeBSD to OmniOS before it eventually
came to SmartOS.

~~~
ptribble
Other way round. Like LX, into SmartOS first, then brought across into
OmniOSce. But yes, OmniOSce picks up a lot of SmartOS features, whereas some
of the other distros are vanilla illumos.

[https://omniosce.org/info/bhyve](https://omniosce.org/info/bhyve)

------
bonyt
Since it's hidden at the bottom:

> illumos based server OS with ZFS, DTrace, Crossbow, SMF, Bhyve, KVM and
> Linux zone support.

------
osiaq
Enterprise server OS doesn't need name like that. The most popular derrives
from Deborah and Ian

